# Sycamore Access/ Des Moines Iowa



## JRE313 (Jun 3, 2012)

With this photo I was trying to go for a more Natural Look considering the Image.
I applied a filer from Nik Color efex called "SkyLight" Hope you enjoy!!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 3, 2012)

It's listing to starboard.  Other than that, I like it.


----------



## JRE313 (Jun 3, 2012)

480sparky said:


> It's listing to starboard.  Other than that, I like it.



What do you mean by That??


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 3, 2012)

He got all nautical on you. He means the horizon is lower on the right than it is on the left. 

Straighten it, and it's a killer image...


----------



## JRE313 (Jun 3, 2012)

Steve5D said:


> He got all nautical on you. He means the horizon is lower on the right than it is on the left.
> 
> Straighten it, and it's a killer image...



Sorry, I dont think I know how to do that


----------



## Designer (Jun 3, 2012)

JRE313 said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > He got all nautical on you. He means the horizon is lower on the right than it is on the left.
> ...



Consult your camera "users manual".


----------



## KmH (Jun 3, 2012)

JRE313 said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > He got all nautical on you. He means the horizon is lower on the right than it is on the left.
> ...


To help remember which is which -  left has 4 letters and so does port, so port = left. Right has more than 4 letters and so does starboard, so starboard = right.

The horizon can be straightened post process by using image editng software like one of the versions of Photoshop.

Using a tripod that has a bubble level helps, as does using the focus points or any other lines your cameras viewfinder has.

I think the image could use a bit of dodging, which I did, and I rotated it 2° CCW and left the black canvas so you can see how much your camera was off level:


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 3, 2012)

KmH said:


> JRE313 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry said:
> ...


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 3, 2012)

Steve5D said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > JRE313 said:
> ...


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 3, 2012)

Very nice HDR BTW. 
You did a good job dealing with any ghosting in the trees or there was zero wind.
The foreground makes this shot, IMO.


----------

